
Ask HN: If you were in college, what do you want to hear in a 'career' talk? - acesubido
I&#x27;m giving a talk to a class of senior IT college students regarding career path. I have a few topics in mind.<p>Any suggestions?
======
wallflower
Along with telling them your own personal career path story, I'd sell the
personal challenges and non-monetary rewards of being in the profession. Maybe
tell some quick funny, entertaining stories from the battlefields. Be sure to
emphasize that if they want to move into management - that they need a plan
for doing so. Also, how they don't know as much as they think they do. Good
luck!

"If all you get from work is a paycheck, you're underpaid." -Jim Rohn

------
ASquare
2 things:

a) Learn soft skills - that will contribute more than they think to career
progress

b) Learn transferable skills. If your chosen career doesn't work out, is there
something you have that can be used by any industry? (e.g project management
skills, marketing knowledge)

